# Newbie here with lab test results



## Wonderstruck (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello - I was wondering if anyone could help me decipher these tests. Several endocrinologists have said that my thyroid tests are normal. A naturopathic doctor has said I have hashimotos and hypothyroid, and wanted me to go on 1 grain of Nature-Throid and iodine. I'm pretty confused.

My questions:
1. What do you think of my lab tests?
2. Do you find it odd that TSH is consistently getting lower?
3. Is it normal to have some degree of thyroid peroxidase (TPO) Ab?

Any other input is welcome and appreciated. Thank you!

-------------------------------------------------------------

*TSH (Standard Range 0.450-4.500 ulU/mL)*
2/2/2010: 2.434
10/18/2010: 2.310
8/2/2011: 1.339
10/23/2012: 1.050
5/21/2013: 0.973

*FREE T4*
10/18/2010: 0.95 (using range of 0.82-1.77 ng/dL)
10/23/2012: 1.02 (using range of 0.82-1.77 ng/dL)
5/21/2013: 0.78 (using range of .76-1.46 ng/dL)

*FREE T3*
10/23/2012: 2.8 (using range of 2.0-4.4 pg/mL)
5/21/2013: 2.24 (using range of 2.18-3.98 pg/mL)

*Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab (Standard Range 0-34 IU/mL)*
10/23/2012: 47


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wonderstruck said:


> Hello - I was wondering if anyone could help me decipher these tests. Several endocrinologists have said that my thyroid tests are normal. A naturopathic doctor has said I have hashimotos and hypothyroid, and wanted me to go on 1 grain of Nature-Throid and iodine. I'm pretty confused.
> 
> My questions:
> 1. What do you think of my lab tests?
> ...


In my humble opinion, your first mission should be to insist on an ultra-sound. Your labs are strange in that everything is low. I have seen this many times and "sometimes" the patient does have cancer. So, please talk to your doc about ordering an ultra-sound.

TPO Ab is another reason.

Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

As you can see, TPO Ab is suggestive of many things. It is not a slam dunk for Hashi's as many care to believe. It is "suggestive" of all the things listed and further testing should be done.

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I will agree with Andros more than the naturopathic doctor who said this...



> A naturopathic doctor has said I have hashimotos and hypothyroid, and wanted me to go on 1 grain of Nature-Throid and iodine.


Please request more testing and if you have to print off what Andros has provided and take it to your doctor.


----------



## Wonderstruck (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you for replying. I made an appointment and I will bring those concerns up to my doctor.


----------

